# Suggestions for GPS and or GPS camera



## qiaoqq (Mar 29, 2008)

I am after a GPS, definitely, but maybe a GPS camera, which need to be able to save fishing spots at spot and navigate to an given GPS location. In terms of image quality, I am not too fuzzy about it as long as it's a HD video lens (apparently the camera needs to be waterproof and shock proof). Budget is around $200, any suggestion?


----------



## qiaoqq (Mar 29, 2008)

Someone has suggested Fuji Finepix xp series. Does anyone has them? How is the video quality? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Was that the Etrex 10??? :O


----------



## qiaoqq (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I am new to kayak fishing and using gps but wondering what else function do you need a gps for? other than memory the spot and navigation?


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I always found my altitude to be 0 when I was on the water. Maybe it is just me ........


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

Olympus TG-1 has been recently released, and is supposed to be amazing...

http://olympus.com.au/Products/Digital- ... /TG-1.aspx


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I picked up the Fuji xp30 on the deal that Occulator mentioned. Pic quality not great but a fair trade off for its ruggedness. The gps function the jury is out on in my opinion. I havent been able to get it to work anywhere around where i live, inside or outside. Got it to work on the yak but took over 10 mins to locate position, then gave it as a park that i was at least a km from (i was half a km offshore). Im yet to work out how to switch the place name to actual coordinates to see if i can track back to the location but if i can do this then i will be satisfied.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Forgot to say that as i got two cameras for the price of 1 i was als able to check the gf's and hers was no better. Lucky for her as i was already scheming of a way to switch them if the gps worked better!


----------

